# pb emac g3



## snapscan (12 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,

hier j'ai acheté un imac d'occasion. Seulement voila quand je le lance, il m'affiche un point d'interogation puis le finder en alternance sur un dossier. 

De quoi s'agit il?
J'ai cru lire qu'il s'agissait d'un probleme de disque dur?
Est ce qu'une réinstallation de l'os pourrait résoudre le probleme?
Est ce que le probleme vient du fait que j'utilise pas les claviers et uoris d'origine?

Merci par avance


----------



## snapscan (13 Mars 2007)

Bon je croix que j'ai avancé un peu :

Quand je maintien la touche alt enfoncée j'arrive sur un écran bleu avec 2 fléches.

Quand je met le cd de panther dedans il met met l'icone du cd au milieu des fléches mais refuse de démarrer le cd même quand j'appuye sur les fleches.

Des idées?


----------



## snapscan (13 Mars 2007)

personne?
a l'aaaaaaaaaaide!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2007)

Pas de panique, &#231;a veut juste dire qu'il ne trouve pas de syst&#232;me valide sur le disque dur. Il faut r&#233;installer depuis le CD ou DVD d'origine.


----------



## Invité (13 Mars 2007)

Ton Cd de Panther, c'est un Cd universel ou livré avec une machine ? Si c'est un Cd livré avec une machine fait une petite recherche et tu verras que souvent ces cd ne fonctionnent qu'avec le même type de machines.
Si c'est un Imac (et non un Emac comme dans ton titre) il faut aussi que le firmware soit à jour avant d'installer OsX.


----------



## FdeB (13 Mars 2007)

IL n'y a pas de emac G3, les premiers sont des G4 700, donc ce doit etre un Imac... et il faut que tu ais 128 mo au moins pour installer un jaguar universel..


----------



## snapscan (13 Mars 2007)

Merci a tous pour votre aide.
En effet la j'ai tout faux, c'est un imac (je n'arrive pas à modifier l'entête du titre de mon post). En plus de ca j'ai que 64 mo de ram et des cd de panther qu'on m'a prété.
Je régle ca et je vous tiens au courant.

Au fait est ce que c'est normal que je n'ai que l'icone du lecteur de cd qui apparait quand j'appuie sur la touche tab au boot?


----------



## FdeB (13 Mars 2007)

c'est qu'il n'y a que ça comme system valide : ou OS est mort ou c'est le DD...


----------



## snapscan (13 Mars 2007)

et dans le cas ou OS est mort je pourait le réinstaller ou est ce définivement mort?
Ca serait dommage un si bel objet...


----------



## JPTK (13 Mars 2007)

snapscan a dit:


> et dans le cas ou OS est mort je pourait le r&#233;installer ou est ce d&#233;finivement mort?
> Ca serait dommage un si bel objet...




Si le DD est mort c'est super facile de le changer, n'importe quel disque 3,5 pouces IDE/ATA fera l'affaire, de pr&#233;f&#233;rence un 7200 tours &#233;videmment, &#231;a coute &#224; peine 50 &#8364; pour 120 go (le maxi sur ce mac) donc &#231;a vaut pas le coup de s'en priver. Avec 64 mo de ram on peut rien faire, je suis m&#234;me pas s&#251;r que tu puisses installer panther, 128 mo obligatoire, 256 c'est d&#233;j&#224; plus r&#233;aliste , 384 mo &#231;a serait presque bien et 512 mo c'est d&#233;j&#224; mieux. Si c'est un imac DV (mange disque) tu peux aller jusqu'&#224; 1 go.


----------



## snapscan (13 Mars 2007)

Merci beaucoup a tous, d&#233;j&#224; j'ai pu booter sur le cd d'installation en rajoutant 64 mo de ram.
En revanche quand il me propose de choisir un system d'exploitation pour installer l'OS je ne peux rien choisir (pas de choix) et je ne peux pas continuer.
Cela veut il dire que le disque dur est HS et que je doit le changer selon vous?

Merci

Au fait, pour info c'est un imac lime 350mhz


----------



## Invité (14 Mars 2007)

A priori si il ne trouve pas d'endroit où installer l'Os, sachant qu'il ne trouve pas de systéme valide pour booter sur le disque dur, quel peut être le diagnostique ?
Marche funèbre pour le disque dur.
C'est pas très inquiétant, les deux Imac d'occaz que j'ai achetés avaient les mêmes symptômes. Si tu ne trouve pas sur le net comment démonter refait un signe ici.


----------



## snapscan (14 Mars 2007)

Merci  vais essayer de trouver un topic pour démonter le dd, j'en avait trouvé un la dernière fois ça avait pas l'air trop compliqué.
Sinon en attendant je vais essayer de formater le disque actuel avec macdisk sous xp (je peux pas le faire sous mac car j'ai un macbook) je vous tiens au jus et merci pour votre aide


----------



## snapscan (14 Mars 2007)

Au fait, pensez vous qu'un utilitaire comme discwarrior puisse être utile sachantq ue je ne voit plus mon disque dur.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (14 Mars 2007)

http://www.sterpin.net/imacslotinp.htm
je me sers de cette d&#233;mo de Sterpin !
bon courage !
patrick


----------



## Invité (14 Mars 2007)

snapscan a dit:


> Au fait, pensez vous qu'un utilitaire comme discwarrior puisse être utile sachantq ue je ne voit plus mon disque dur.



Des fois ça marche quand le disque n'est pas mort physiquement.
Si t'as un Cd de DW ça ne coûte pas cher d'essayer de toutes façons.


----------



## snapscan (16 Mars 2007)

Merci j'ai vu la démo c'est simple en fait et super bien expliqué, en plus je récupère un disque dur de 20 gigas ce week end.
Mais voila petite question : 
Je le partitione comment le DD?
A partir de partition magic sous xp ou panther me le proposera?


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (16 Mars 2007)

Ouhlà !
tu préfère pas en mettre un plus gros ! (de DD)
60 ou 80 GO neuf chez Macway (par exemple) pour 45/55 euros,
20 Go c'est vachement juste pour osX !
ensuite quand tu vas enfin booter depuis le Cd ou dvd de mac OS X tu accède a un outil de préparation du DD qui te permet de le partitionner,
voir tout les conseils ici:
*http://www.osxfacile.com/*
c'est vachement bien expliqué, 
je peux pas te conseiller mieux que ça j'ai pas encore fait l'opération qui est prévue pour les vacances de Pâques...

je laisse la place au autres Macusers...
Patrick


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (16 Mars 2007)

disque dur *Imac G3* pas trop cher !

http://www.macway.com/fr/path/1/stockage/4/disque-dur-interne.html

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/5998/80-go-hitachi-ide-35-7200tmn-interne-deskstar.html


----------



## snapscan (16 Mars 2007)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> Ouhlà !
> tu préfère pas en mettre un plus gros ! (de DD)
> 60 ou 80 GO neuf chez Macway (par exemple) pour 45/55 euros,
> 20 Go c'est vachement juste pour osX !
> ...


 
Bein en fait c'est surtout un ordi destiné à ma copine pour office donc la taille du DD n'est pas très importante. En plus je compte installer panther au minimum style 1 go.
Et surtout ca me permettra de me faire la main avec un petit DD  .
Merci pour les liens tres utiles patrick jean-jacques je test ca et je te dis ca


----------



## JPTK (16 Mars 2007)

snapscan a dit:


> En plus je compte installer panther au minimum style 1 go.
> Et surtout ca me permettra de me faire la main avec un petit DD




Plutôt style 1,80 go pour Panther et si tu l'écrèmes déjà pas mal, c-a-d sans les langues additionnelles, sans les driver.


----------



## snapscan (17 Mars 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Plutôt style 1,80 go pour Panther et si tu l'écrèmes déjà pas mal, c-a-d sans les langues additionnelles, sans les driver.



 C'est vrai, j'avais oublié qu'il prenait presque 2 gigas en plus j'ai pas de nouvelles du gars qui devait me vendre son 20 gigas à 10 euros donc je crois que c'est remis à plus tard


----------



## JPTK (17 Mars 2007)

snapscan a dit:


> C'est vrai, j'avais oublié qu'il prenait presque 2 gigas en plus j'ai pas de nouvelles du gars qui devait me vendre son 20 gigas à 10 euros donc je crois que c'est remis à plus tard




C'est 40  le DD de 80 go neuf, en plus ton 20 go t'es sûr que c'était un 7200 tours ?


----------



## snapscan (17 Mars 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> C'est 40  le DD de 80 go neuf, en plus ton 20 go t'es sûr que c'était un 7200 tours ?



Ba c'est surtout que j'ai jamais éffectué la manoeuvre donc je préfere me "faire la main" sur un petit DD en attendant de viser plus haut . En plus le mac je l'ai acheté avec un lot de pièce informatique pour.....20 euros (il me manquait que le clavier et la souris) donc j'ai pas envie de trop mettre dedans. En tout cas j'ai hâte de le réparer, avec mon macbook ca me fera 2 macs à la maison


----------



## snapscan (30 Mars 2007)

Salut,

Bon je vous tiens au jus, je viens de récupérer un DD de 20 gigas et une souris usb.
Donc j'opère la bete ce week end et j'espere vous tenir au courant dimanche


----------



## snapscan (2 Avril 2007)

Ca y est, depuis hier le DD de 20 gigas est dans la bécanne avec panther dedans. Il faut juste que je rajoute un peu de mémoire (la j'ai que 128 et c'est un peu juste) et ca tourne nikel.
J'ai d'abord branché le DD sans ouvrir la bécanne pour ne pas démonter pour rien puis quand j'ai vu que ca tourner je me suis aidé du site sterpin.net (merci a tous pour vos lien)
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (2 Avril 2007)

bonne nouvelle,
vite de la ram!!!
Patrick


----------

